# Solved: siemens gigaset SE587 WLAN dsl



## karish (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm with tiscali broadband and have been using a dial up modem which has worked fine. They have now sent me a Siemens wireless modem router which I cannot install fully & connect to the internet.The installtion has to be cancelled when it asks for verification of userename and password, it says that the name or password given is wrong. I spoke to tiscali who said it is connected and tried to set up the connection manually through network connections. However when i try to connect via the web browser IE 6 or Mozilla I get DNS error. They gave me the DNS number but this didn't work either. Tiscali have said it is a problem with my computer.

The LAN, WLAN & ADSL lights are all green & steady and I have done a network diagnostic, which I have pasted some info below. On the network connection page I have the LAN icon which says it is connected & an internet gateway which just goes from connect to disconnect. I have deleted the gateway which makes no difference. i have done an Ipconfig and I have done the network diagnostic which I have pasted below.

My computer is quite old, the OS is Windows XP, SP2, I added a Low-Profile PCI 10/100Mbps Network Card to give it an Ethernet adapter, it has an internal modem but no wireless card.

Modems and Network Adapters 
+ Modems U.S. Robotics 56K Voice Win Int 
- Network Adapters PASSED 
+ [00000001] RAS Async Adapter 
+ [00000002] WAN Miniport (L2TP) 
+ [00000003] WAN Miniport (PPTP) 
+ [00000004] WAN Miniport (PPPOE) ) 
+ [00000005] Direct Parallel 
+ [00000006] WAN Miniport (IP) 
+ [00000007] Packet Scheduler Miniport 
+ [00000008] USB ADSL WAN Adapter (my Sagem dial up modem) 
+ [00000009] Packet Scheduler Miniport PMTUBHDetectEnabled = (empty) 
- [00000010] Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC (PASSED) 
ArpAlwaysSourceRoute = (empty) 
ArpUseEtherSNAP = (empty) 
Caption = [00000010] Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC 
DatabasePath = %SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\etc 
DeadGWDetectEnabled = (empty) 
+ DefaultIPGateway = 192.168.1.1(Same Subnet) (PASSED) 
DefaultTOS = (empty) 
DefaultTTL = (empty) 
Description = Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport 
DHCPEnabled = TRUE 
DHCPLeaseExpires = 02:17:04 25/01/2008 
DHCPLeaseObtained = 02:17:04 24/01/2008 
+ DHCPServer = 192.168.1.1 (PASSED) 
DNSDomain = tiscali.co.uk 
DNSDomainSuffixSearchOrder = (empty) 
DNSEnabledForWINSResolution = FALSE 
DNSHostName = karish13 
+ DNSServerSearchOrder = 192.168.1.1 (PASSED) 
DomainDNSRegistrationEnabled = FALSE 
ForwardBufferMemory = (empty) 
FullDNSRegistrationEnabled = TRUE 
GatewayCostMetric = 20 
IGMPLevel = (empty) 
Index = 10 
+ IPAddress = 192.168.1.2 (PASSED) 
IPConnectionMetric = 20 
IPEnabled = TRUE 
IPFilterSecurityEnabled = FALSE 
IPPortSecurityEnabled = (empty) 
IPSecPermitIPProtocols = 0 
IPSecPermitTCPPorts = 0 
IPSecPermitUDPPorts = 0 
IPSubnet = 255.255.255.0 
IPUseZeroBroadcast = (empty) 
IPXAddress = (empty) 
IPXEnabled = FALSE 
IPXFrameType = (empty) 
IPXMediaType = (empty) 
IPXNetworkNumber = (empty) 
IPXVirtualNetNumber = (empty) 
KeepAliveInterval = (empty) 
KeepAliveTime = (empty) 
MACAddress = 00:06:4F:5F:47:55 
MTU = (empty) 
NumForwardPackets = (empty) 
PMTUBHDetectEnabled = (empty) 
PMTUDiscoveryEnabled = (empty) 
ServiceName = RTL8023xp 
SettingID = {52D227B7-E357-4134-88AC-80D2829BA4FB} 
TcpipNetbiosOptions = 0 
TcpMaxConnectRetransmissions = (empty) 
TcpMaxDataRetransmissions = (empty) 
TcpNumConnections = (empty) 
TcpUseRFC1122UrgentPointer = (empty) 
TcpWindowSize = 65535 
WINSEnableLMHostsLookup = TRUE 
WINSHostLookupFile = (empty) 
WINSPrimaryServer = (empty) 
WINSScopeID = (empty) 
WINSSecondaryServer = (empty) 
+ [00000011] Packet Scheduler Miniport 
+ DNS Servers [00000010] Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC PASSED 
+ DNSServerSearchOrder = 192.168.1.1 (PASSED) 
+ Default Gateways [00000010] Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC PASSED 
+ DefaultIPGateway = 192.168.1.1(Same Subnet) (PASSED) 
+ DHCP Servers PASSED 
+ [00000010] Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC (PASSED) 
+ DHCPServer = 192.168.1.1 (PASSED) 
+ IP Address [00000010] Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC PASSED 
+ IPAddress = 192.168.1.2 (PASSED) 
WINS Servers [00000010] Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC

These are the changes in the diagnostic with the dial up modem

+ [00393219] WAN Miniport (IP) (PASSED) 
ArpAlwaysSourceRoute = (empty) 
ArpUseEtherSNAP = (empty) 
Caption = [00393219] WAN Miniport (IP) 
DatabasePath = %SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\etc 
DeadGWDetectEnabled = (empty) 
+ DefaultIPGateway = 79.74.99.249(Same Subnet) (PASSED) 
+ DNSServerSearchOrder (PASSED) 
+ 212.139.132.24 (PASSED) 
+ 212.139.132.25 (PASSED) 
+ IPAddress = 79.74.99.249 (PASSED) 
+ [00000010] Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC (PASSED) 
ArpAlwaysSourceRoute = (empty) 
ArpUseEtherSNAP = (empty) 
Caption = [00000010] Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC 
DatabasePath = %SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\etc 
DeadGWDetectEnabled = (empty) 
+ DefaultIPGateway = 192.168.1.1(Same Subnet) (PASSED) 
DHCPServer = 192.168.1.1 (PASSED) 
+ DNSServerSearchOrder (PASSED) 
+ 212.74.112.66 (PASSED) 
+ 212.74.112.67 (PASSED) 
+ IPAddress = 192.168.1.2 (PASSED) 
- DNS Servers PASSED 
- [00393219] WAN Miniport (IP) (PASSED) 
- DNSServerSearchOrder (PASSED) 
- 212.139.132.24 (PASSED) 
+ 212.139.132.25 (PASSED) 
- [00000010] Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC (PASSED) 
- DNSServerSearchOrder (PASSED) 
- 212.74.112.66 (PASSED) 
+ 212.74.112.67 (PASSED) 
- Default Gateways PASSED 
- [00393219] WAN Miniport (IP) (PASSED) 
- DefaultIPGateway = 79.74.99.249(Same Subnet) (PASSED) 
- [00000010] Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC (PASSED) 
- DefaultIPGateway = 192.168.1.1(Same Subnet) (PASSED) 
- DHCP Servers PASSED 
- [00000010] Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC (PASSED) 
- DHCPServer = 192.168.1.1 (PASSED) 
- IP Address PASSED 
+ [00393219] WAN Miniport (IP) (PASSED) 
+ IPAddress = 79.74.99.249 (PASSED)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## karish (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi, thanks but I've solved the problem, I think by updating the driver on my pci netwrok card and am now online.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------



## zasuma (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi,

I've just got off the phone to Tiscali concerning the Siemens SE587 router too.

I want to use my slightly old mac ibook running OSX, but apparently they don't support macs at Tiscali. 

They did inform me that Safari isn't supported by this siemens router, so I downloaded Mozilla Firefox. 

I congigured the router and set the WEP key following the instructions from the guy on the phone, but when coming to connect through sytem preferences or the Airport, it won't work.:down:

Any ideas??


----------

